# Practice Problems for the Electrical Power PE



## Aerofrank (Jun 28, 2011)

Just Wondetring:

First of all CONGRADS for those engineers that passed the April exam in 2011. I'm planning on retaking the Power exam in October. I have the NCEES booklet;however my questions are:

1. What material besides the NCEES, did you use to solve more practice problems for the exam?

2. How many practice problems from your material did you attempt to solve?

3. Did many of you just use the NCEES only, or did you attempt problems from various textbooks?

4. Where may I acquire(websites, members etc) more practice problems to solve?

Would appreciate a response at your earliest convenience, preferably from those who pass the exam. As always, thank you for your time and patience.

Aerofrank


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aerofrank said:


> Just Wondetring:First of all CONGRADS for those engineers that passed the April exam in 2011. I'm planning on retaking the Power exam in October. I have the NCEES booklet;however my questions are:
> 
> 1. What material besides the NCEES, did you use to solve more practice problems for the exam?
> 
> ...


Have a look at this thread Areofrank. There are some additional linked threads with more information and suggestions for additional practice problems. Post #20 has some interesting information but I haven't looked into the validity of it. As for my experience and what I read on EB.com, I used the NCEES sample exam, the Kaplan practice problems (though has lots of errors), and the Chelapati book. Though the last two don't follow the NCEES format for exam problems. I've also read that others have been able to find used copies of earlier versions of NCEES sample exam books. Some have also used the PPI book for additional practice material. Anyway, hope that helps. Good luck in your studies. :thumbs:


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Jun 28, 2011)

Aerofrank said:


> Just Wondetring:First of all CONGRADS for those engineers that passed the April exam in 2011. I'm planning on retaking the Power exam in October. I have the NCEES booklet;however my questions are:
> 
> 1. What material besides the NCEES, did you use to solve more practice problems for the exam?
> 
> ...


1. Kaplan Sample Exam, Camara's Sample exam, Camara's practice problems, Kaiser sample exam, 6 minute solutions. Problems from your reference manual.

2. I attemped to solve'm all.

3. Myself, I beleive you have to attempt to solve problems from various books, although NCEES is most important! solve it multiple times and master it.

4. Very important to go thru this board, you will find really helpful discussions and links to important papers you may need to go thru.

There is a lot of material to cover but it all pays off. Good luck Aerofrank.


----------

